# Earth?



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd like to find a potential friend or two here to talk to, but I steadfastly refuse to do the initiating. Figures, doesn't it? Luckily this thread allows me to shift the burden back over to you, so that it's all _your_ fault if you don't reply to me, since I've made my effort. I must note in advance that you're a bunch of unfriendly meanies. :b

I have no age or gender criteria (I'm 26, though sometimes I feel 12 and sometimes I feel 60), and I've given up on local. Uncool people only please... nothing against cool people, I just can't relate to them.

As for me, I suppose with this many posts I'm well-documented and my profile gives as good a microscopic summary as it can. If you'd like to find out if we can sustain a conversation, PM me (or if you _must_ try to shift the burden of initiation back to me again, reply to the thread, but results may vary). Just looking for intelligent conversation, something to make me forget I'm lonely.

Martians are okay too, but I don't like Jovians. I don't mean to exclude those of you who are extrasolar, but the interstellar ping times are pretty bad.


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

lol, I'd like to help but I'm stubbornly against initiating too. :b


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

6 years later, I'm still looking. Anyone out there? I do best with instant messaging (PMs/emails are a nice place to start but inevitably fizzle out over time if it doesn't progress to IM).

I've very very sorry about the prejudice I displayed against Jovians back in '06 and would love to befriend anyone from Jupiter now. Trust me I've matured and am ashamed of my former racism.


----------



## jaded1973 (May 11, 2012)

I want friends and am from earth (at least I think so), but it gives me anxiety to reach out to other people and try to relate, although I really crave it. 



Paul said:


> 6 years later, I'm still looking. Anyone out there? I do best with instant messaging (PMs/emails are a nice place to start but inevitably fizzle out over time if it doesn't progress to IM).
> 
> I've very very sorry about the prejudice I displayed against Jovians back in '06 and would love to befriend anyone from Jupiter now. Trust me I've matured and am ashamed of my former racism.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You can talk to me if you'd like. I've had very little luck with "friendships" on this site - It's all terribly exciting at first but rather quickly wanes. Could be because I'm incredibly honest (though not in a cruel fashion),I'm horrid at witty banter and my life is dull. Send a friend request if you'd like it will at the very least,add to my rather pointless collection of "friends".


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd be willing to talk, but I am also terrible at initiating, so it appears that we are at a stalemate 

Full disclosure: I consider myself somewhat of a geek as well, but I haven't read Douglas Adams in a really long time. I have, however, been living overseas for the past two years and using the same towel, so I guess I'm still paying tribute to his core philosophy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Well, I mostly use Marvin the Martian as an avatar, have made movies of me as Marvin the Martian; I go to sci fi conventions; I am earthbound but sure would like to be out in space. 

I also have a career and am educated. 

So talk earthling. What say you? I'm game. You can pm me or drop by my profile or just answer here.

Tella


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, it's now a decade since I started this thread. Would anyone who joined in the last few years like to see if we'd make good friends? I prefer people who like to communicate via IM (skype/aim/y!/etc) or SMS, since I usually run out of steam on private messages after a while (it's ok to start there though if you like). People over 21 years old preferred but not required.

By the way, I'm very nice and worth knowing. Really. I can provide references...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Yet another year has passed, still holding onto hope that this thread will lead to a conversation... :lol


----------



## iloverain (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy ****, impressive, really amazed watching messages that were typed over the course of so many years in under a minute.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Another year gone by. Now willing to consider extrasolarites.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this like an "ask me anything thread"? Why do you think your past friendships fizzled out? What happened with your exes? Don't you confuse PHP and JS all the time (they look practically the same to me)?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

veron said:


> Is this like an "ask me anything thread"?


No, nothing like that.



veron said:


> Why do you think your past friendships fizzled out?


Most of them are still friends in some sense, we just get less communicative as (a) the thing we had in common to talk about [like a forum] disappears or one of us stops participating or (b) our primary communication method disappears [like various instant messengers] or (c) they're busy for a while with offline stuff. Then at some point it gets awkward to send a "hi".

Or with people who I only ever emailed/PMed, that fizzles out because the messages grow increasingly long replying to questions until it would take years to compose a thousand page reply and I give up because it becomes work. There's a few people I've maintained an email/PM friendship with, one for 8 years now, but generally it's not my medium.

Certainly there's an element of poor communications skills and social anxiety, but actually I think I've done better than most on online friendships, maintaining many for a few years and a few for over a decade.



veron said:


> What happened with your exes?


We broke up! :b No restraining orders or murder threats, nothing particularly interesting there. They were both very different people from me, with different challenges and goals.



veron said:


> Don't you confuse PHP and JS all the time (they look practically the same to me)?


They have totally different contexts. PHP is server side, easy to debug, does all the fun stuff. Javascript is a browser monstrosity which is painful to debug and should be minimized to whatever's necessary for on-page dynamic alterations. And javascript has a very different object-oriented syntax, and I mostly use it via jquery to make it less annoying. But I do accidentally use a . to concatenate instead of a + in javascript a lot because I'm used to PHP.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Two more years have passed, so it's time to affix new bait and cast this thread back into the shrinking pond.

I just downloaded this newfangled "Discord" thing you kids needlessly replaced IRC with, so maybe we have a communications medium in common now. I also do FB messenger and SMS, along with SAS PMs. Willing to learn semaphore if you prefer the clacks.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

its a deal, I'll be over to california once this virus ****s off.


You have a nice house, near the beach etc ? A few mates will be out as well! 



and we are coming over just for you Gary.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

You can rent one of the closets in my small low income apartment 100 miles from an ocean that's way too cold to want to go to.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

This thread started when I was a kid and look, it’s still here haha 🙂 Hi everyone on this thread 🙂 especially Paul cause he started it lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

So you never got a friend in all this time ?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah God this thread makes me sad.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

tehuti88 said:


> Ah God this thread makes me sad.


Whyy?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Elle Knight said:


> Whyy?


He's been trying all these years to make friends and it doesn't seem to be working. 

I know the feeling, but then again I called it quits years ago, I don't bother trying anymore.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@tehuti88 Don't let this thread get you down. I've made some great friends through SAS, even though I don't think any of them were made through this thread (I just keep trying the thread when I'm bored because why not). The blogs section is the best place for making connections I think, met a lot of great people there over the decades. (I remember you used to post some blogs, but most/all of fiction... people respond more to personal blogs. And just commenting on the blogs of others does more to build connections if sustained over years.)


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I posted in this thread!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@firestar And you're great, but I don't think this thread was how I got to know you. I think it remained a stalemate for a few more years... and still is most of the time? :lol But I'd always love to chat with you.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Paul said:


> You can rent one of the closets in my small low income apartment 100 miles from an ocean that's way too cold to want to go to.


actually Barry, looks like I'm fully booked on the mate front this year.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Paul said:


> @firestar And you're great, but I don't think this thread was how I got to know you. I think it remained a stalemate for a few more years... and still is most of the time? :lol But I'd always love to chat with you.


Thanks but I was just joking around  I'm not really in the mood to chat with anyone right now, anyway, Probably not for the next 4-5 months . . .


----------

